# empty variable name while installing mysql.



## Rumor (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's what I'm trying to do:


```
make install clean WITH_XCHARSET = all
```

And the error:


```
make: *** empty variable name. Stop.
```

Any suggestions?


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't put spaces in "WITH_XCHARSET=all" perhaps?

Or, I think you could pass it as `# env WITH_XCHARSET=all make install clean`


----------



## Rumor (Aug 7, 2010)

I tried without spaces but not the second suggestion. My partner suggested a different installation method using an install script. Thankyou for the help, but we are going to try this other way for now.


----------



## Rumor (Aug 8, 2010)

those things didn't work


----------



## Rumor (Aug 8, 2010)

umm why does this say "[Solved]"? I said that stuff did not work .

Can I just get some assistance installing mysql please?

The needed rights according to what I am reading are these:


```
chown -R mysql /var/ b/mysql/
```


```
chown-R mysql /var/db/mysql/
```

It also says I must do this:


```
GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *. * TO root ''@'%'[ ENTER]

IDENTIFIED BY 'your_password' WITH GRANT OPTION; IDENTIFIED BY 'your_password' WITH GRANT OPTION;
```


----------



## Rumor (Aug 8, 2010)

I am aware btw about no spaces in that first code box. The page was translated with google and added spaces. Couldn't edit my reply so I had to double post.


----------

